# KG or Dirk



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

My friends and I had a major argument over who was better. I said KG. They, being Mavs fans, all said Dirk. Of course, i do live in Dallas, so that is unfair. WHat do you guys think?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> My frieands and I had a major argument over who was better. I said KG. They, being Mavs fans, all said Dirk. Of course, i do live in Dallas, so that is unfair. WHat do you guys think?


I'm a Dallas fan myself, but if I had to choose between those 2 for PF I choose Kevin, SF I choose Dirk. Its hard they are both great


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would take Dirk!

-Petey


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i said for dallas i would take dirk, but any other team, i would pick kg


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

It's a heck of a matchup, and a great argument.

You can make a case for any of the four great power forwards in the West to be the MVP of the league this year.

Dirk
KG
Webber
Duncan

They are all great in thier own way. I am partial to Nowitzki, but I can totally see the other arguments.

Hitman


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

how can peep forget DIRK TORCHING KG in round 1 of the playoffs last year? he was a monster.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> how can peep forget DIRK TORCHING KG in round 1 of the playoffs last year? he was a monster.


Glad to see ya back INTELLECT


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Depends if they have equal salaries or have the salaries they have now. With equal salaries I'd take KG, only because he helps his team more on both ends of the court. If they have the salaries they have now I'd take Dirk in a heart beat.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

KG, Dirk can shoot from outside better than KG, but that is about it. KG has it locked up in every other aspect of their games.


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

It's not easy to compare them! if you need a post playe then KG is much better, but Dirk is a real good shooter and he's got a good drive to the basket. He's a kin of big SG! 
In my opinion for the most teams in the NBA, KG would be more valuable! But that are only my personal feelings...


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

if i was choosing for this year only i would take kg. but if it was for the long run i would take dirk. dirk is still improving tremendously. i think kg is almost to the point where the has stopped improving, but dirk is getting better and better in every aspect of the game. in particular taking the ball to the basket and his clutch play.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

K.G. ! :yes:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk16</b>!
> if i was choosing for this year only i would take kg. but if it was for the long run i would take dirk. dirk is still improving tremendously. i think kg is almost to the point where the has stopped improving, but dirk is getting better and better in every aspect of the game. in particular taking the ball to the basket and his clutch play.


Good point, this year, Dirk = better passer, better rebounder, better Defense. Dirk would carry Dallas in a champs game in about 2 or 3 yrs. So Dirk would be way better than KG in the future.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk16</b>!
> if i was choosing for this year only i would take kg. but if it was for the long run i would take dirk. dirk is still improving tremendously. i think kg is almost to the point where the has stopped improving, but dirk is getting better and better in every aspect of the game. in particular taking the ball to the basket and his clutch play.


KG is 1 year and a half older than Dirk but KG is about done improving, how do you come up with that analogy


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Lord, Dirk isn't even close to Kevin. Kevin is a better passer, rebounder, plays MUCH better defense, better low post scorer, leader, more heart, and doesn't have Nash, Fin, Exel, etc. Dirk is a better outside shooter. And a smaller contract. Woo hoo!!! KG in a heartbeat. If ya think KG has stopped improving, you're just plain biased or [strike]dumb[/strike].


no insults


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

KG. He has carried to TWolves to a fantastic record this year. Dirk is a fantastic shooter and fits great in the Dallas system, but is not as well rounded as KG.


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

Its hard to chose but me being me I gotta go with Dirk.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good job backing your choice up.


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

lol my bad. Dirk is just a phenom (IMO) today he started off slow vs the wizards but he picked up the pace and put on a show. thats why he my pick. dont get me wrong now KG, can carry his team like no other.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG21</b>!
> Lord, Dirk isn't even close to Kevin. Kevin is a better passer, rebounder, plays MUCH better defense, better low post scorer, leader, more heart, and doesn't have Nash, Fin, Exel, etc. Dirk is a better outside shooter. And a smaller contract. Woo hoo!!! KG in a heartbeat. If ya think KG has stopped improving, you're just plain biased or [strike]dumb[/strike].
> 
> 
> no insults


so I guess you forgot dirk putting up over 30 a game and about 15 boards and 3 steals with KG DEFENDING HIM and shooting like 60 percent from the field in the playoffs last year? LOL you must [strike]be on dope or something[/strike]


quit the insults 

rynobot


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Garnett's better. Face it. Garnett wasn't guarding him guys, Joe Smith was. Garnett would SHUT HIM DOWN if he played against him per 48 minutes. Nowitski is Garnett's [strike]Biottchh[/strike]. Thank you Minneapolis!


no insults

rynobot


----------



## Obe1Kobe (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> My friends and I had a major argument over who was better. I said KG. They, being Mavs fans, all said Dirk. Of course, i do live in Dallas, so that is unfair. WHat do you guys think?



At this point, without a doubt....The Big Ticket....KG!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: KG or Dirk*

Even as the MAVS fan that I am, I see KG coming out top on this one.


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

*...*

DIRK ALL THE WAY! DOWN WITH GARNETT! LET'S GO NOWITZKI! I may sound like a total loser right now, but everyone knows it - Dirk dominates.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes, ur right, you do sound like a total loser. KG forever. Nowitski, play some defense.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

KG settles it right now.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

put dirk on the wolves, no way they are as good as they are rite now.....put kg on the mavs, champions......therefore KG is better


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, I had not been to this board in a while, and one look through this thread reminded me why.

Stupidity and terrible grammar everywhere.

Are we supposed to take somone named KG21 seriously on the issue of Dirk vs. Garnett? Especially when he writes like an 11 year old?

Come on.

Mavs will dispose of Wolves in the second round if Garnett makes it there for the first time in his life.

Bet the house on it.

(Oh yeah, if Garnett can shut down Dirk for 48 minutes, and Dirk is his "*****", then why doesn't KG guard Dirk more, especially when he was putting up 33 and 15 in last years 3 game demolition derby called the first round?)

Just wondering

Hitman


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL...Dirk over KG guys!? Come on, do u mav fans really believe he is better? If you had KG instead of Dirk, you'd be champions. I'm serious. Great defense, good perimeter game, good post player, explosive. Dirk is GREAT, i absolutely admit it, but he's not as good as KG guys! Come on! For the love of basketball boards!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

...


----------

